# New Photographer on Site Seeks Advice



## SnappyJohn (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Wishing all a Happy New Year.

I am seeking advice on where to purchase an second hand Canon Ef 100mm F2.8 Usm Macro Lens. A friend advised Ebay but I was not sure how reliable this was for technical goods. Can anyone recommend a website please?

Thanks


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 4, 2012)

SnappyJohn said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Wishing all a Happy New Year.
> 
> ...



Well happy new year to you too 
we need a bit more info to help like what camera body you have
how much money you are looking to spend, what lenses you already have

i've bought lenses on ebay before and had no problem but you have to make sure they have a good reputation as a seller, quite often lenses go for silly money on ebay ie close to new price, so look around a bit


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2012)

When I buy used lenses, it's always on Craigslist. You can try the lens before you buy it, no shipping/paypal fees or hassles. Just arrange to meet in a public location (Starbucks, whatever). I see used 100L Macro lenses going for ~$800 on my local CL.


----------



## SnappyJohn (Jan 4, 2012)

Ideally I would like to be recommended an Iirsh website or discount site as I live in Cork, Ireland and sometimes it is hard to use UK sites as they don't deliver to my area.


----------



## KevC (Jan 4, 2012)

Adverts.ie is great for used equipment
http://www.adverts.ie/

(photography section)
http://www.adverts.ie/for-sale/photography/196


(direct link to the lens you're looking for, still on sale at time of posting)
http://www.adverts.ie/lenses/canon-ef-100mm-f-2-8-macro-usm/1209198


----------



## Kane (Jan 4, 2012)

I posted an ad on craigslist and kijiji looking for a 100mm macro in abousolutly brand new condition. I had a couple of offers with 1 day and bought the lens the next after negotiating price. I paid $1000 with a Hoya hmc uv filter for a month old lens without even 1 scratch on the barrel. At the time the lens was 1299+taxes (13% in canada) and the filter is $100. Just make sure to test the lens on YOUR camera. Good Luck!


----------



## unfocused (Jan 4, 2012)

*Correction:* _Sorry, I didn't read your other post and didn't realize you were in Ireland. I'll leave this up for others, but sorry it won't help you._

If you are in the US, I would buy refurbished rather than used. You didn't say if you want the IS version or the older version, but both are currently in stock at the canon store:

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_269451_-1

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_269452_-1

You can also check CanonPriceWatch.com, they have tabs for used or refurbished.


----------

